# Brrr.. anyone catch the news this morning?



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi guys... I was going business as usual, when I saw on TV that the Ajusco area got it first frozing of the season.. pretty much white here and there... brrrr...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Old news from yesterday and the day before yesterday. From km 25 up has snow, didnt reach the ridable parts of SNT yet. It would be fun to go and ride up there.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'll worry when the snow reaches Chiluca!!!  

Guys... any chance to do the Nevado?? Should be cool!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> I'll worry when the snow reaches Chiluca!!!
> 
> Guys... any chance to do the Nevado?? Should be cool!


Cool? It should be freeezing, Warp! don't you ever watch the news? even, just look outside your window! j/k

Now, don't DARE to do Nevado this weekend, it's an absolute no-go for me! I'll kill ya if you can't wait for another weekend...

Well, this weekend I can't, but for next one I think I can join.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Cool? It should be freeezing, Warp! don't you ever watch the news? even, just look outside your window! j/k
> 
> Now, don't DARE to do Nevado this weekend, it's an absolute no-go for me! I'll kill ya if you can't wait for another weekend...
> 
> Well, this weekend I can't, but for next one I think I can join.


Well... yeah, I watched over the window at the office and yeah, Ajusco seems to be greyish at the top.

It should be cool riding there this weekend.

We can do Nevado anytime... it'll be snowy for a long time from now, I think.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm freezing my ass off right now, i dont imagine riding this weekend in Ajusco, its gonna be DOPE.

I need to fill my camelback with coffee...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I'm freezing my ass off right now, i dont imagine riding this weekend in Ajusco, its gonna be DOPE.
> 
> I need to fill my camelback with coffee...


coffee is a good idea, so is brandy... maybe I'll do both!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> coffee is a good idea, so is brandy... maybe I'll do both!


A little of booze before riding will get you into riding mood. And I mean A LITTLE!!! Otherwise, your reflexes may be fine, but your judgement may not be.

Hot milk is good too, but not for hydration... just for the cold.

Coffee will get you going but it may be too much of a good thing.

We'll see... Maybe I'll ride with you guys... OTOH, falls in the cold hurt even more!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

while on the subject...
weather is freaking cold right now (at least for mexico standards)... but i dont want to quit riding on my weekends, so what kind of cold weather gear do u guys wear/are planning to wear to ride nevado? 
monday I wore 4 layers of shirts and a windproof jacket... (sleevless jersey, shor sleeve cotton, long sleeve jersey, shor sleeve jersey), long lycras, & fullfinger gloves. and still felt cold

Im thinking on getting a balaclava or something to breathe warmer air and cover my neck area. 

btw... speaking of clothes,I got some goodies I havent shown u guys:
I know warps gonna want to have one just like it:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm riding this weekend, even if I have to wear 5 layers of clothing, just get some earmuffs and some skying gloves!  

Seriously, El Nevado might not be a good idea. Not because of the cold, but because of all the people who want to build snowmen on the hoods of their cars!!!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

oh yeah riding in ajusco this weekend will be a blast!!!.. hardpacked as hell and maybe with a thin layer of ice in the shadowey (is tahat a word) parts...

As for the riding gear, I would think a good canvas jacket with out the fleece (sp?) will do. The problem will be in the hands though. Not sure what to use there. Skiing gloves?? for sure they'll be warm, but not sure how recomendable are to ride due to their bulky size. 

Anyways, I am planning on going on Sunday.. I have other plans for Saturday which I'll make public in another post in case someone is interested.


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Pretty please with sugar on the top and melting caramel icecream on the sides 

Take pictures and post them if y'all ride


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Im going to SNT on Sunday, wearing jeans, long sleeve tshirt and a chaleco, full face, maybe some skiing gloves and long socks.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Just an idea since I saw you were talking about it: I`ve tried wearing ski gloves when it gets really cold but it`s hard for me to grip to grip the bars that way. The most comfortable way for me turns out to be a thin pair of nylon gloves that I found at the supermarket under a pair of cotton gardening gloves with little rubber spots for gripping a shovel. I don`t know if anyone else does it that way, but that`s what I end up doing. I also wear a knitted cap under my helmet if I need to and a lot of thin clothes (like Triphop and Madaleno mentioned) so you can take off some when you start getting hot and don`t end up soaked with sweat. When you guys talk about the Nevado, you don`t mean in Colima, do you? I don`t know much about the middle of the country.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Coffe and T.V is better for the cold!

seriously... I think to roll little and in a schedule adapted with sun  

and more coffe!!! chela no :nono: 

Warp!??... Gambox??!! where we are going to roll?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Coffe and T.V is better for the cold!
> 
> seriously... I think to roll little and in a schedule adapted with sun
> 
> ...


Chilucazo?

Aunque el Ajusco estaría Chido!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya vente al ajusco, para eso estoy arreglando la cleta para que sea examinada por el profeta warp


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ya vente al ajusco, para eso estoy arreglando la cleta para que sea examinada por el profeta warp


El gas es el transporte... Contaba con Rito, pero el va a hacer trail repair...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pero su trail repair es el Sabado y tu vienes el Domingo no?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> ....and more coffe!!! chela no :nono: ...


When is it too cold for a beer?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ustedes planeando y planeando salidas, y yo no puedo rodar! buaaaaa!!!!:bluefrown: rft:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

triphop said:


> while on the subject...
> weather is freaking cold right now (at least for mexico standards)... but i dont want to quit riding on my weekends, so what kind of cold weather gear do u guys wear/are planning to wear to ride nevado?
> monday I wore 4 layers of shirts and a windproof jacket... (sleevless jersey, shor sleeve cotton, long sleeve jersey, shor sleeve jersey), long lycras, & fullfinger gloves. and still felt cold
> 
> ...


Come on triphop! You don't need that much... when things get near 0 around here (over or under) I usually wear a long sleeve jersey and a cold weather biking jacket (think thick windbreaker). What I do recommend is shoe covers.. those make a huge difference (and maybe double socks  ) and long riding pants, thicker gloves are not a must...

That's it.... when it is really below 0 I usually use a head warmer under the helmet....

I think the main thing is to be warm enough at the beginning, but not so warm that you sweat like a pig after you warm up... of course you can add/remove layers as necessary, but it is a drag to stop a lot to put on and remove stuff....

Best cold weather accessory.. a single speed.. it is so hard to climb that you don't feel the cold


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> When is it too cold for a beer?


There is no such thing as "too cold for a beer"....

However there is something pretty cool they serve around here called Glühwein (Warm wine). It is a sweet fruity wine (served warm) which can get you drunk really fast


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> ...Seriously, El Nevado might not be a good idea. Not because of the cold, but because of all the people who want to build snowmen on the hoods of their cars!!!


Well.. we could try to build snowmen on our stems and see how far downhill they can cling to it!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> There is no such thing as "too cold for a beer"....
> 
> However there is something pretty cool they serve around here called Glühwein (Warm wine). It is a sweet fruity wine (served warm) which can get you drunk really fast


Maybe we can try warm beer?.... :skep:  :yikes: :shocked: on seconds thougths...no, it would probably be bad idea.. would taste like p!ss (but I have no idea what p!ss taste like).

Edit: I have tasted warm wine, actually pretty nice...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

:lol: I only drink warm beer when there is no other choice :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Pero su trail repair es el Sabado y tu vienes el Domingo no?


Er... dejame checar, pero entendi que el sabado hace un hike para explorar y el domingo rueda...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Maybe we can try warm beer?.... :skep:  :yikes: :shocked: on seconds thougths...no, it would probably be bad idea.. would taste like p!ss (but I have no idea what p!ss taste like).
> 
> Edit: I have tasted warm wine, actually pretty nice...


Mezcal or aguardiente is THA stuff....

In some range places in Veracruz, people drinks something called "Ponche".

Basically, you put some aguardiente de caña (96 or 48 alcohol content, pedending on your preferences) in a glass, then you take a cow, and milk it until filling the glass.

It heats you up in no time!!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Come on triphop! You don't need that much... when things get near 0 around here (over or under) I usually wear a long sleeve jersey and a cold weather biking jacket (think thick windbreaker). What I do recommend is shoe covers.. those make a huge difference (and maybe double socks  ) and long riding pants, thicker gloves are not a must...
> 
> That's it.... when it is really below 0 I usually use a head warmer under the helmet....
> 
> ...


well... what can I say?? Im a wuss! 
seriously, I didnt feel that cold with all those layers but I still felt like some neck protection would be in order. 
what about a riding scarf?? LOL, WWI pilot fashion!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

triphop said:


> what about a riding scarf?? LOL, WWI pilot fashion!


that would be fashionable! :thumbsup: :lol:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Scarf is not a bad idea....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Cold is not so bad. Wet AND cold (like last sunday) really, really sucks. 
Fortunately, it has been cloudless all week


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Mezcal or aguardiente is THA stuff....
> 
> In some range places in Veracruz, people drinks something called "Ponche".
> 
> ...


Guacatelas:yikes: :eekster:!!!! that may taste like piss


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> El gas es el transporte... Contaba con Rito, pero el va a hacer trail repair...


Nop, de hecho el domingo voy a rodar. El trail repair lo pienso empezar la semana que entra y hacerlo los sabados tempranito.... hay que preguntar mano:thumbsup: .

Echame una llamada maniana y nos ponemos de acuerdo. Todo un gusto darte un raite si asi lo deseas.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Cold is not so bad. Wet AND cold (like last sunday) really, really sucks.
> Fortunately, it has been cloudless all week


And it will be cloudless as long as the temperatures don't go up.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> And it will be cloudless as long as the temperatures don't go up.


Then Id rather stay at this temperatures


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Cold is not so bad. Wet AND cold (like last sunday) really, really sucks.


You can say that again... I wish the temperatures here, on the other side of the planet, dropped below 0*C again to keep things dry.


----------



## RCC (Mar 28, 2005)

crisillo said:


> There is no such thing as "too cold for a beer"....
> 
> However there is something pretty cool they serve around here called Glühwein (Warm wine). It is a sweet fruity wine (served warm) which can get you drunk really fast


i agree,never too cold for a beer:smilewinkgrin:


----------

